# On discovering Mozart's work



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Though I'm reluctant to admit this, the guilt has finally caught up to me. I'm lacking in Mozart.

I'm quite familiar with the more popular works (Syms. 40,41; Q.17,18,19; Nachtmusik, MagicFlute, etc.). However, as I've only begun listening to classical music consistently for the past couple of years, my focus has seemingly been in the Romantic era. And while expanding and delving into my library with those respective composers, I've unfortunately ignored the vast Mozart catalogue.

Thus, queue another recommendation thread: *To what Mozart works would you guide me to -- either highly-regarded pieces or hidden gems in your opinion?*

People, please, I'm not looking for your dozen favorite pieces. I'm looking for two or so recommendations to gradually incorporate into my _sparse_ Mozart library.

Appreciated.


----------



## Bone (Jan 19, 2013)

Clarinet quartet, quintet, and concerto: Mozart really did some of his most inspired work for clarinet and all three are products of his mature style.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

K546 and K222

nuff said


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

Two or so works? I think that (although I'm not sure if it's popular) the Horn Quintet in E-Flat major (K407) is great. Be sure to look more into his vocal work, though. I think that's where he really was fabulous. I see you have the Magic Flute already, but look into Don Giovanni. Do you want recording recommendations as well?


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

oogabooha said:


> Two or so works? I think that (although I'm not sure if it's popular) the Horn Quintet in E-Flat major (K407) is great. Be sure to look more into his vocal work, though. I think that's where he really was fabulous. I see you have the Magic Flute already, but look into Don Giovanni. Do you want recording recommendations as well?


Please, if you have one particular recording that you prefer, by all means put it out there.

Thanks.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

A piece that I found tolerable with Mozart even though I did not like his music much is the *Concerto for flute and harp in C, K. 299*. It is very agreeable no matter what your mood.

I also think one should sample at least one of his piano concertos. I like the *Piano Concerto No. 21 in C, "Elvira Madigan," K. 467* if only because I saw it live once.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Avey said:


> Please, if you have one particular recording that you prefer, by all means put it out there.
> 
> Thanks.


this one:


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

I think you'll like Piano Concertos 20, 23, and 24. They have a slightly Romantic feel to them while still being Mozart. They were what got me into Mozart. 

Edit: And also Mass in C Minor.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

I'll try to add some of my favourite Mozart pieces from the different genres that he worked in...

Piano Concertos: #9, and anything from #12 till #27. Personal favourites are 22, 23, 24, and 25.

Sacred Music: Coronation Mass, C minor Mass, Ave Verum Corpus, first half of the Requiem

Chamber music for strings: "Haydn" Quartets, C Major and G minor String Quintets

Chamber music for winds: Serenades K. 361. 375 and 388. Quintet K. 452

Opera: Anything from Idomeneo on, but if I had to pick one, Don Giovanni

Unclassifiable stuff: Masonic Trauermusik, Adagio for Glass Harmonica and strings, A Musical Joke, Fantasy in C minor K. 475


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

deggial said:


> this one:
> View attachment 14535


Furtwängler? You mad? :lol:

René Jacobs is the best for Mozart operas.


----------

